# New Bow



## Flatfisher6187 (Jun 21, 2007)

Trying to get into bow hunting. I've been shooting a Pearson from 1986 that my grandfather gave me for a while but never got to hunt with it and my new neighbor brought out a brand new Diamond and I realized how much bow technology has changed so it was time for a new bow. Just when I was about to settle for the Diamond Infinite Edge I found a used Bear Attitude for a steal so I jumped on it. Love this bow can't wait till Christmas when I can get it in the woods! Sucks I have to wait that long but I am super excited.


----------



## Prof. Salt (May 6, 2014)

Bows have changed a lot since 86, but every time I look at upgrading my 15 year old bow, FIL reminds me that everything I shoot with it dies and I can't do any better than that with a newer bow. 

Your new Bear looks good. I think you'll enjoy it!


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Congrats on the new bow! Bear bows are real solid as well.


----------



## Flatfisher6187 (Jun 21, 2007)

Got a chance to shoot it last night. It is super quiet, especially compared to my old bow, and very fast and accurate. So far I am extremely happy. That 80% let off is amazing!!! That and the noise level were the main reasons I want a "new" bow. My old bow I found myself rushing my shots because I had to hold so much draw weight but with this bow I can hold it back for a long time with no problem


----------



## Stykbow62 (Nov 20, 2014)

Very nice !


----------



## Flatfisher6187 (Jun 21, 2007)

Another side note. When shooting my old bow i could only consistently shoot out to 20 yards but with this one I was drilling 3"-4" groups out past 40 yards and was shooting dinner plate sized groups at 65 yards. Needless to say I am extremely happy with this bow


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

the new technology now a days has made archerers out of bow hunters. when first starting bowhunting years ago with my old whitetail II i was happy to hit a pie plate 5 out of 5 times at 20 yds. now water bottles at 80 yards are the norm when showing off with my friends. yet i still dont shoot animals past 25 yds. 
congrats on the new bow and good luck with it!


----------



## Flatfisher6187 (Jun 21, 2007)

I agree. And I very highly doubt I will ever take a shot on an animal past 25-30 yards but it's fun and a great way to improve your shooting skills to push your limits. I shot a few times out to 80 yards just to have a little fun but after getting an arrow stuck in the privacy fence and having to break it off I decided that was a little too far for my bow and skills at least until I get my new 3D peep. If you haven't seen this thing youtube it. It is an awesome peep to have a little fun with


----------

